# Deadliest catch DUI I know it isn't wood related.



## Racerboy832 (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.tmz.com/2010/02/19/deadliest-catch-jake-harris-dui-hit-and-run-arrest-seattle/


----------



## Honkie (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea, but the dude just lost his Dad/mentor, I can "kinda" see where he was coming from.


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 4, 2010)

i think he needs a tree job to get his mind off his pops. Hey! were as equally crazy and the job almost as dangerous.


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 4, 2010)

Honkie said:


> Yea, but the dude just lost his Dad/mentor, I can "kinda" see where he was coming from.



thats no excuse. just because he lost his father he has no right to get behind the wheel and potentially kill an inocent person. drink,fine stay at home or with a friend,this was just plain stupid, and ignorant.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 4, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> thats no excuse. just because he lost his father he has no right to get behind the wheel and potentially kill an inocent person. drink,fine stay at home or with a friend,this was just plain stupid, and ignorant.



+1!

We need drunk driving laws like some other contries have. Get caught once and you lose your liscense forever. Done! That would have not stopped this idiot because he was driving (and crashed) with a suspended liscense.


----------



## Honkie (Mar 5, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> thats no excuse. just because he lost his father he has no right to get behind the wheel and potentially kill an inocent person. drink,fine stay at home or with a friend,this was just plain stupid, and ignorant.



I agree 100%, thats why I said "kinda". There is no excuse for that, but some people make stupid decisions while under the influence.........."hold mah beeeer, watch'is"


----------



## ryan_marine (Mar 17, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> +1!
> 
> We need drunk driving laws like some other contries have. Get caught once and you lose your liscense forever. Done! That would have not stopped this idiot because he was driving (and crashed) with a suspended liscense.



I know of some countries where if you get picked up for DUI it is your first and last. The cops have the right to excute you on the spot. That is a real good way to stop it from happing. Same goes for people who run from cops.

Ray


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Mar 17, 2010)

*yea?*

where is that?


----------



## Booshcat (Mar 20, 2010)

ryan_marine said:


> I know of some countries where if you get picked up for DUI it is your first and last. The cops have the right to excute you on the spot. That is a real good way to stop it from happing. Same goes for people who run from cops.
> 
> Ray



Maybe it's Saudi Arabia. I think they can cut your head off just for bring drunk.


----------



## sly13 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Everyone knows...*

That once they lose their license that they never drive again, let alone drink and drive.:monkey: That should make for a productive person in the workforce as well with no mode of transport. I'm just glad I've never made any mistakes.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Mar 21, 2010)

What I see in my area is that drunk drivers get more punishment then rapists. In my book a rapist should be executed! That way we don't have to worry about the scum bag raping anyone else.


----------



## ryan_marine (Mar 23, 2010)

cassandrasdaddy said:


> where is that?



one it Turkey another is UAE. In south america their penlties are really stiff if you don't have bribe money.

Ray


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 23, 2010)

sly13 said:


> That once they lose their license that they never drive again, let alone drink and drive. That should make for a productive person in the workforce as well with no mode of transport. I'm just glad I've never made any mistakes.



People in those countries learn to not drink and drive. They see a few idiots do it and suffer the consequences and they learn real quick not to do what their idiot friends did. 

Here in the US we have folks with 20+ convictions still getting behind the wheel, and people getting in accidents and killing other folks and then walking with ZERO jail time. The guy that killed my sister was drunk at >3X the legal limit, had no liscence, no insurance and had 4 accidents before he killed my sister. Tell me what kind of productive member of society that jerk is? How about my sister that lost her life because of him. Don't you think she would have been a productive member of society as a teacher?


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 25, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> People in those countries learn to not drink and drive. They see a few idiots do it and suffer the consequences and they learn real quick not to do what their idiot friends did.
> 
> Here in the US we have folks with 20+ convictions still getting behind the wheel, and people getting in accidents and killing other folks and then walking with ZERO jail time. The guy that killed my sister was drunk at >3X the legal limit, had no liscence, no insurance and had 4 accidents before he killed my sister. Tell me what kind of productive member of society that jerk is? How about my sister that lost her life because of him. Don't you think she would have been a productive member of society as a teacher?



sorry to here that Curly, lawyers have made it so even a slap on the wrist is cruel and unusual punishment.and people cant understand why folks take justice into their own hands.


----------



## xrem20 (Mar 26, 2010)

*jake harris*

I would say he was judged before the truth came out.



'Deadliest Catch' Star Dodges Bullets
Posted Mar 17th 2010 3:10AM by TMZ Staff

"Deadliest Catch" star Jake Harris -- arrested last month for DUI, hit-and-run and much, much more -- had his DUI case dropped yesterday ... which is what normally happens when you blow a .00.


And it gets better for Jake ... even though he admitted to having a prescription for Xanax -- cops had no evidence he was driving under the influence of the med.

And there's more good news for Mr. Harris. Although an imprint of what looks like Jake's license plate was found on the car he allegedly hit ... he wasn't charged with hit-and-run because witnesses couldn't place him behind the wheel.

Jake was charged with driving on a suspended license and reckless driving. He's due back in court on March 26.




Read more: http://www.tmz.com/tag/jake+harris/#ixzz0jK9Xlwxw


----------



## Sparky8370 (Mar 26, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> People in those countries learn to not drink and drive. They see a few idiots do it and suffer the consequences and they learn real quick not to do what their idiot friends did.
> 
> Here in the US we have folks with 20+ convictions still getting behind the wheel, and people getting in accidents and killing other folks and then walking with ZERO jail time. The guy that killed my sister was drunk at >3X the legal limit, had no liscence, no insurance and had 4 accidents before he killed my sister. Tell me what kind of productive member of society that jerk is? How about my sister that lost her life because of him. Don't you think she would have been a productive member of society as a teacher?



I am sorry to hear that. That is one of my biggest gripes with the liberals, way too soft on criminals and sometimes intentionally in order to sway public policy. Want to make firearms look evil? Just don't enforce any of the laws on the books now and let the real criminals get away with their crimes without receiving maximum punishment. A murderer kills a pregnant woman. He should be charged with 2 counts of murder right? Nope, that one didn't go through because they were scared that it would lead to legislation that would stop abortion.


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 27, 2010)

xrem20 said:


> I would say he was judged before the truth came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not necessarily the truth, just another side to the story. but if they cant place him behind the wheel why was he charged with driving on a suspended license and reckless driving. passengers dont get those charges.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 9, 2010)

> We need drunk driving laws like some other contries have. Get caught once and you lose your liscense forever. Done! That would have not stopped this idiot because he was driving (and crashed) with a suspended liscense.



Threat of punishment doesn't work because people who are intoxicated have impaired judgment.

Rather then threatening jail, fines that go into the state's general fund, points on a license, increased insurance fees, etc. we should focus on how to prevent future occurrences by technical controls. 

Most drunk drivers drive drunk more then twice a month. And most drunk drivers drive their own vehicle.

First offense? Require installation of ignition interlocks and maintain them for a substantial period of time, say five years.

The interlocks cost around $500 to install and $50/month to maintain, which include a monthly visit to an authorized service station that inspects the unit for tampering. This is at least your personal vehicles and a notification to your employer that they'll consent to allow to drive during normal work hours a company vehicle which doesn't have interlocks.

While that's less costly then what fines and insurance usually add up to, it actually materially contributes to preventing future offenses.

Second offenses, bypassing the interlocks, etc get you a Lindsay Lohan ankle bracelet.

Right now our approach to drunk driving is to make it a big industry -- keeping states, courts, lawyers, cops, and insurance companies happy with lots of fees, overtime programs like road blocks, big incentives to fight convictions with expensive attorneys, fines into the general fund, correction officer unions happy for extra business, etc. 

All of which does little to influence the behavior of someone who is already drunk.

Let's make the offenders pay to prevent future offenses, not pay to punish past behavior.


----------



## banshee67 (Jun 9, 2010)

drink drivers are scum
the worst part is that none of them really think they are doing anything wrong... after all, drinking alcohol is LEGAL, and even being under the influence of alcohol while driving, is also LEGAL, just to a certain extent, its really a joke... no one carries breathalyzers around with them and tests themselves before they get behind the wheel..i would guess that most people, including older married couples out for saturday dinner at a nice restaurant, drive home drunk, and over the limit, without knowing it. the rest drive drunk and just dont care... after all, its only alcohol, its nothing illegal, like MARIJUANA !!!!


----------

